# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #196

## akgraner

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 196 for the week of May 30th - June 5th, 2010. In this issue we cover Maverick Alpha 1 released, Kubuntu: Maverick Alpha 1 Released, Postponing Ubuntu User Days, Call for Testing: Hardy Firefox Users (or willing to install Hardy in a VM), Request For Help Preparing ClassBot For Translations, Operation Cleansweep Launched!, Linaro: Accelerating Linux on ARM, Ubuntu Stats, LoCo Teams Best Practices and Guidelines, Help translating the LoCo Teams Best Practices and Guidelines, The LoCo Directory wants to speak your language, Ubuntu Development Team Meetings Minutes, Launchpad News, NGO Team during Maverick, Free culture projects need a ubiquitous funding system, Hacking on grub2, Severed Fifth II, Project Maintainers Required, In The Press, In The Blogosphere, Towards Linaro 10.11, Ubuntu Systems Management update, SouthEast Linux Fest Announces Full Speaker List, VMware User Conference  Phoenix, TurnKey Hub: a new simplified cloud deployment service, Featured Podcasts, Monthly Team Reports: May 2010, Upcoming Meetings and Events, Updates and Security, and much much more!

*In This Issue*

Maverick Alpha 1 releasedKubuntu: Maverick Alpha 1 ReleasedPostponing Ubuntu User DaysCall for Testing: Hardy Firefox Users (or willing to install Hardy in a VM)Request For Help Preparing ClassBot For TranslationsOperation Cleansweep Launched!Linaro: Accelerating Linux on ARMUbuntu StatsLoCo Teams Best Practices and GuidelinesHelp translating the LoCo Teams Best Practices and GuidelinesThe LoCo Directory wants to speak your languageUbuntu Development Team Meetings MinutesLaunchpad NewsNGO Team during MaverickFree culture projects need a ubiquitous funding systemHacking on grub2Severed Fifth IIProject Maintainers RequiredIn The PressIn The BlogosphereTowards Linaro 10.11Ubuntu Systems Management updateSouthEast Linux Fest Announces Full Speaker ListVMware User Conference  PhoenixTurnKey Hub: a new simplified cloud deployment serviceFeatured PodcastsMonthly Team Reports: May 2010Upcoming Meetings and EventsUpdates and Securityand much much more!

*General Community News*

*Maverick Alpha 1 released*

Pre-releases of Maverick are *not* encouraged for anyone needing a stable system or anyone who is not comfortable running into occasional, even frequent breakage. They are, however, recommended for Ubuntu developers and those who want to help in testing, reporting, and fixing bugs.

Alpha 1 is the first in a series of milestone CD images that will be released throughout the Maverick development cycle. The Alpha images are known to be reasonably free of showstopper CD build or installer bugs, while representing a very recent snapshot of Maverick. You can download it here:

http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/maverick/alpha-1/ (Ubuntu)

http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/maverick/alpha-1/ (Ubuntu Server for UEC and EC2)

http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/re...erick/alpha-1/ (Kubuntu)

http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/re...erick/alpha-1/ (Xubuntu)

http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustud...erick/alpha-1/ (Ubuntu Studio)

See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors for a list of mirrors.

Alpha 1 includes a number of software updates that are ready for wider testing. Please refer to http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha1 for information on changes in Ubuntu.

This is quite an early set of images, so you should expect some bugs. For a list of known bugs (that you don't need to report if you encounter), please see:

http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha1

If you're interested in following the changes as we further develop Maverick, have a look at the maverick-changes mailing list:

http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/list...verick-changes

We also suggest that you subscribe to the ubuntu-devel-announce list if you're interested in following Ubuntu development. This is a low-traffic list (a few posts a week) carrying announcements of approved specifications, policy changes, alpha releases, and other interesting events.

http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/list...devel-announce

Bug reports should go to the Ubuntu bug tracker:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs

To see the original Ubuntu 10.10 Alpha 1 announcement please go to:

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/000721.html

*Kubuntu: Maverick Alpha 1 Released*

The first alpha release of Kubuntu Maverick has been released. This alpha contains the recently announced Amarok 2.3.1 and KDE SC 4.5 beta.

For more information on Kubuntu Maverick Alpha 1 Release go to:

http://www.kubuntu.org/news/maverick-alpha1

*Postponing Ubuntu User Days*

With the second Ubuntu User Day being less than a week away, and in going over our final checklist, it has come to our attention it would be a better event, both in attendance and in the choice of session if we were to
postpone this event.

While we understand that you may have scheduled time on the June 5th, 2010, to facilitate a session or participate by attending we want the experience of both session leaders and participants to be the best possible.

Keeping in mind we want to present the best possible learning opportunity, we have made the decision to postpone this event until July 10, 2010.

It is our, the User Days Planners, sincere hope that this will not be an inconvenience to you or any helpers with your session.

Thank you so much for you understanding!  We are looking forward to another great second Ubuntu User Day (but a few weeks later and with more planning,promotion, participants, and more awesome session leaders like yourselves).

The original announcement can be found at:

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/000192.html

*Call for Testing: Hardy Firefox Users (or willing to install Hardy in a VM)*

Background:
Firefox 3.0 and xulrunner 1.9 are now unsupported by Mozilla. Rather than backporting security fixes to these now, we are moving to a support model where we will be introducing major new upstream versions in stable releases. The reason for this is the support periods from Mozilla are gradually becoming shorter, and it will be more and more difficult for us to maintain our current support model in the future.

What we are going to do:
We are going to release Firefox 3.6.4 as a minor update to the 3.6 series in Lucid. This will also be rolled out to Hardy, Jaunty and Karmic (along with xulrunner 1.9.2.4). The update for Lucid is quite trivial, but the update in Hardy, Jaunty and Karmic is not quite as simple.

Before releasing these updates to the public, we need testing in Firefox, the extensions in the archive and distributions upgrades after those updates. We have published all these packages in a PPA and we will track test results before moving anything to the archive.

How you can help:
We need people running *Hardy* (Jaunty and Karmic will see a similar call for testing in the following days) in bare metal or a virtual machine. If you are willing to help, the instructions can be found at the link below:

http://ubuntutesting.wordpress.com/2...sting-firefox/

*Request For Help Preparing ClassBot For Translations*

A few weeks ago, I was approached by some people from the Ubuntu Classroom-ES about having a Spanish version of ClassBot to help out with their Open Week. Thanks to some help with translations, I was able to create ClaseBot. The problem is, due to the way that the translations were done, if I make a change to the ClassBot code, it will have to be manually applied to ClaseBot. Ideally, I would like to have ClassBot setup to use Launchpad to allow people to translate it. The problem is that I have no experience using Gettext or with using Launchpad for translations. ClassBot is also a Perl script, so that also makes it a bit more challenging to find examples. If there is someone who has a bit more experience in this area, please get in contact with Nathan Handler.

To get read the post in full or to get in touch with Nathan please go to:

http://nhandler.wordpress.com/2010/0...-translations/

*Operation Cleansweep Launched!*

At UDS-M in Brussels, Jono had announced Operation Cleansweep.  Nigel announced as of June 4th, 2010 that Operation Cleansweep has launched.  Nigel notes that Operation Cleansweep team has been able to subscribe to all the bugs with patches (minus the blacklisted packages).

As of June 4th, 2010, there was 1952 bugs with patches to be cleared by the project and around 80 to 90 patches being added every month.  Operation Cleansweep has set an initial daily target of 15 bugs per day.  Nigel tells others they can participate in Operation Cleansweep.  He notes people can help by reviewing the patches, talking people into reviewing patches, and even putting up the meter on your website.

To learn more about Operation Cleansweep, and how you can participate please go to:

http://justanothertriager.wordpress....weep-launched/

*Linaro: Accelerating Linux on ARM*

At our last UDS in Belgium it was notable how many people were interested in the ARM architecture. There have always been sessions at UDS about lightweight environments for the consumer electronics and embedded community, but this felt tangibly different. I saw questions being asked about ARM in server and cloud tracks, for example, and in desktop tracks. Thats new.

So Im very excited at todays announcement of Linaro, an initiative by the ARM partner ecosystem including Freescale, IBM, Samsung, ST-Ericsson and TI, to accelerate and unify the field of Linux on ARM. That is going to make it much easier for developers to target ARM generally, and build solutions that can work with the amazing diversity of ARM hardware that exists today.

The ARM platform has historically been superspecialized and hence fragmented  multiple different ARM-based CPUs from multiple different ARM silicon partners all behaved differently enough that one needed to develop different software for each of them. Boot loaders, toolchains, kernels, drivers and middleware are all fragmented today, and of course theres additional fragmentation associated with Android vs mainline on ARM, but Linaro will go a long way towards cleaning this up and making it possible to deliver a consistent platform experience across all of the major ARM hardware providers.

Having played with a prototype ARM netbook, I was amazed at how cool it felt. Even though it was just a prototype it was super-thin, and ran completely cool. It felt like a radical leap forward for the state of the art in netbooks. So Im a fan of fanless computing, and cant wait to get one off the shelf.

For product developers, the big benefit from Linaro will be reduced time to market and increased choice of hardware. If you can develop your software for linux on ARM, rather than a specific CPU, you can choose the right hardware for your project later in the development cycle, and reduce the time required for enablement of that hardware. Consumer electronics product development cycles should drop significantly as a result. That means that all of us get better gadgets, sooner, and great software can spread faster through the ecosystem.

To read the announcement of Linaro and to read Mark Shuttleworth's article in full go to:

http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/427

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (77015) +184 over last weekCritical (31) +1 over last weekUnconfirmed (36821) +268 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Lucid*

 1. English (United Kingdom) (634) -76 over last week
 2. Spanish (10554) -47 over last week
 3. Brazilian Portuguese (35398) -283 over last week
 4. French (39486) +/-0 over last week
 5. German (54716) +/-0 over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid Lynx", see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this week*

Not everyone use floppies - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25020/Advanced Display Settings - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24998/Image preview in Gnome/GTK Dialogs - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25019/Improve Rhythmbox internetradio usability - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25006/Package System Requirements - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25032/

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*LoCo News*

*LoCo Teams Best Practices and Guidelines*

Laura Czajkowski, of the Ubuntu LoCo Council writes about Ubuntu LoCo teams best practices and guidelines on her blog.  Those are guidelines and practices are broken down into 3 areas which include:

 1. MONTHLY TASKS

Monthly meeting  publish mins to mailing list/forums and update wiki.Set a chair for 2-3 months and  rotate itSomeone to publish mins to mailing  list/forums and mailing list (share out the roles)Update/create a monthly reportOne person to create the report and  add content to it. Mail the list and ask for input in case folks had organised or participated in events within the OSS/Ubuntu community.Meet ups  face to face , publish you had these events, link these to the reportTake pictures!Blog about themFor larger events publish a report after the event to the loco contacts mailing listAdd All of the events to the LoCo Directory!

 2. CYCLE BASED GOALS

Release PartyGlobal Jam

 3. LONG TERM GOALS

Create a a mentoring program on the below  areas and train people in those areasHelp get existing members of the  community into positions in the LoCo where they can do the most goodHelp new ( and novice ) members find members to provide some level of help to ensure the new member can contribute in a useful wayEncourage and mentor for Ubuntu MembershipTry to create contact with the LoCos around you, in order to find any potential cross-action

Some other best practices that based on both Laura's blog and the LoCo Council wiki pages included delegating team roles.  These roles include:

Chair of meetings

Web Admin

Mailing list Admin

IRC Ops

To read more about the Ubuntu LoCo teams best practice and guidelines please go to:

http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/05/3...nd-guidelines/
and
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/...sandGuidelines

*Help translating the LoCo Teams Best Practices and Guidelines*

We've got some more content that would be very interesting for LoCos to have translated. Check this out:

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/...sandGuidelines

The LoCo Council developed a series of best practices and guidelines to help all LoCos to be more successful, and it would be awesome to have it in YOUR language to allow everyone contribute making your LoCo rock even harder.

Here's how you can help:

Add your language and a link to the page where you want to put the translation to the table on top of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/...sandGuidelines I've added some few languages already for your convenience, and some folks have even already started translating!I recommend creating a subpage named after the two-letter or three-letter code for your language (e.g. LoCoTeamsBestPracticesandGuidelines/de for German). You'll find a list of codes here [1].Copy the content of the page in English to your new pageTranslate!Save your translation and you're done :) Check out the Spanish or Italian translations for an example:

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/...dGuidelines/es https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/...dGuidelines/it

[1] http://www.loc.gov/standards/iso639-2/php/code_list.php

For more information on translating the LoCo Teams Best Practice and Guidelines go to:

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lo...ne/004535.html

*The LoCo Directory wants to speak your language*

The LoCo Directory hackers have asked for some more help in getting the directory translated and thus more usable for your LoCo.

You can contribute to it the usual way by going to:

https://translations.launchpad.net/loco-directory

And leaving your suggestions or translations. We've got 7 languages which are nearly completed, and it would really be awesome if also Catalan, Finnish, French, Czech, Asturian, Serbian, Bengali, Greek, Ukrainian, Russian, Romanian, English (United Kingdom), Dutch, Swedish, Galician, Hebrew, Chinese (Traditional), Chinese (Simplified), Vietnamese, Irish, Thai, Arabic, Tamil, Turkish, Welsh, Portuguese, Slovak, Polish, Persian, Danish, Belarusian, and more! would get some translation love.

The LoCo Directory has continuous releases, although there are generally not big string changes, so remember to check it out and translate new strings from time to time.

For more information on translating the LoCo directory please go to:

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lo...ne/004534.html

*Ubuntu Development Team Meetings Minutes*

Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting Minutes for June 1st, 2010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-06-01

Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting Minutes from June 1st, 1010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/M.../2010/20100601

Ubuntu Server Team Meeting Minutes for June 1st, 2010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Server/20100601

Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting Minutes for June 1st, 2010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting/2010-06-01

Ubuntu Foundations Team Meeting Minutes for June 2nd, 2010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsT...ings/2010/0602

*Launchpad News*

*Jono Bacon: Why Launchpad Rocks: Working With Code Is Dead Simple*

Jono Bacon continues his series on Why Launchpad Rocks.  In this article he talks about Working With Code is Dead Simple.

This article is part of a series of articles about why I feel Launchpad is a great home for your Open Source project. I am writing these articles not as an employee of Canonical, but instead as a happy Launchpad user who gets agitated that not enough people know how cool Launchpad is.

Jono has the following to say the simplicity of working with code in Launchpad:

"One of the things I love about Launchpad is that getting, hacking, sharing, merging in code is dead simple. Much of this is because of its tight integration with the Bazaar version control system. Together it provides akid-in-candy-shop level of awesome if you like to run and hack on code.

One of the things I love about Bazaar is that it is focused on simplicity, and having used CVS and Subversion in the past, and a little bit of git recently, I find Bazaar by far the most naturally connected with my workflow. The reason for this is that I dont want to care about version control. I am not interested in it, I dont want to learn it, I dont plan on sending it a Christmas card; I merely want to learn enough to get code from somewhere, upload it somewhere and rock with it. Bazaar is well suited to my needs because its simplicity means that it doesnt feel like a pain to use."

To read the this article in full and to find out why Jono says "Working With Code Is Dead Simple" go to:

http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/06/01/...s-dead-simple/

*Jono Bacon: Why Launchpad Rocks: Reviewing Contributions Is Simple*

Jono Bacon continues his series on Why Launchpad Rocks.  In this article he talks about Reviewing Contributions Is Simple.

This article is part of a series of articles about why I feel Launchpad is a great home for your Open Source project. I am writing these articles not as an employee of Canonical, but instead as a happy Launchpad user who gets agitated that not enough people know how cool Launchpad is.
Jono has the following to say the simplicity of working with code in Launchpad:

"Open Source is fundamentally driven by gifts. People contribute translations, documentation, artwork, code and more. Many of these gifts are made available in the form of patches; fragments of content that can be applied to other chunks of content to apply new features, resolve issues or add value in other ways. Patches are wonderful contributions. their authors take the time to care about a problem and invest their expertise and time in producing a solution that everyone can share and benefit from. As such, we should treat these patches with the due care and attention that they deserve.

Something we found in Ubuntu was that we were getting so many patches submitted that many were being lost in the mix and were not getting reviewed and applied if appropriate. This goes against the grain of a gift  we should always review these gifts with a strong sense of care and timeliness. The situation was not driven by carelessness or malice, but instead a lack of visibility on these available patches for a given project."

To read the this article in full and to find out why Jono says "Reviewing Contributions Is Simple" go to:

http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/06/01/...ons-is-simple/

*The Planet*

*Daniel Holbach's blog: NGO Team during Maverick*

Daniel Holbach discusses the NGO Team plans for the Maverick cycle in this blog post. Daniel states, " Im very happy with the plans of the Ubuntu NGO team this cycle."

The following list is what Daniel states that the NGO Team wants to accomplish:

have more regular meetings  once a monthget an overview of NGO-related blueprints in maverick (http://hexmode.openweblog.com/538142.html)come up with specific questions for interviewswork on stats/feedback from the interviews  find out what works very well for NGO  tools theyve built on their ownput together spec and blog, post to mailing list announcing Manifestand create branch to make it easier for others to contributedocument set-up and install for common applications for NGOscreate Facebook groupinvestigate if theres NGO Planet websites somewherefind list of groups of websites and list of organisationsSee if NGOs would consider document their work  best practices

If youre interested in stuff that non-profits, NGOs and charities do, in Ubuntu and making the world a better place. Join the team and the mailing list and contribute!

For more information on the NGO Team and to see the Blueprint for the Maverick cycle please go to:

http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=686

*Danny Piccirillo: Free culture projects need a ubiquitous funding system*

The free culture and free software movements have made a lot of great progress but still struggle to prove economically viable in the mainstream. The Software Freedom Conservancy exists as a fiscal sponsor for free software projects, basically helping projects get the protections of a corporation, without having to form one. The Conservancy is a tax-exempt 501(c)(3) organization, so member projects can receive tax-deductible donations. In order to prove viable in the mainstream, the infrastructure of this system would need to scale, plus add more features. Perhaps inviting non-free culture projects to participate on a limited basis, could help pique interest. If there were such a system, free culture projects would be able to expand and prove viable on a much larger scale.

http://blog.thesilentnumber.me/2010/...biquitous.html

*Colin Watson: Hacking on grub2*

In this article, Colin Watson addresses the state of the Grub2 package. Various people observed in a long thread on debian-devel that the grub2 package was in a bit of a mess in terms of its release-critical bug count. Along with fixing these issues, making 'grub-mkconfig' a bit more robust (in the event that the root filesystem isn't one that GRUB understands) and writing more documentation are on the list. Quoted from the article: "If you'd like to help, contact me, especially if there's something particular that isn't being handled that you think you could work on."

To see the remaining RC issues, or to contact Colin Watson, as well as read the article in full go to:

http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/uc...cking-on-grub2

*Jono Bacon: Severed Fifth II*

For those Severed Fifth fans, a new web-site has been launched, and writing for the second album is nearly complete. The recording sessions for the second album will be streamed live. Keep an eye out for the new Severed Fifth Twitter page. "go and follow it to keep up to date with the latest".

For more information on the new Severed Fifth album go to:

http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/06/04/severed-fifth-ii/

*Jono Bacon: Project Maintainers Required*

Jono Bacon talks about several projects he would like to hand over to new maintainers. Information about these projects, and overall vision and ideas are shared in this post. The projects are, Acire (created to produce a solid library of Python Snippets to make it easier for new developers to get started with the platform), Python Snippets (he is calling for a team of reviewers), and PyJunior (a project designed to make it easier for kids to write programs).

For more information on becoming a maintainer go to:

http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/06/04/...ners-required/

*In The Press*

*Ubuntu LTS 10.04, a Linux OS at its Best*

Juliet Kemp, ServerWatch, writes about her experience with Ubuntu 10.04. In this article she walks readers through installing the Ubuntu 10.04 Server as well as her first impressions if the Ubuntu 10.04 Server.

Juliet had this to say about the Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Server - "It's convenient to have a server install that's entirely separate from the desktop install, and while it may not be as visually slick as the desktop version, that's not really what you want on a server. The install was straightforward; I really liked the package collections; and everything was functional on first bootup. Five years of support is good, and all the software installed was fairly up-to-date (within a couple of release points, which is reasonable given the testing cycle needed for a long-term release). Ubuntu provides security updates regularly, so any security improvements in more recent releases should be rolled out to your servers quickly.

One problem I found was that the documentation available online is a bit shaky. In some cases, it still refers to earlier releases, which isn't very reassuring. However, Ubuntu is obviously making an effort with its documentation, and it's easier to find information than it is with some other distros.

Overall, Lucid Lynx is an impressive offering and definitely something I'd be happy to use for my own servers. More console-driven system management tools and better documentation, would make it an even better option."

To read the article in full and about Juliet's experience installing and using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Server go to:

http://www.serverwatch.com/sreviews/...26/article.htm

*In The Blogosphere*

*Ubuntu Accessibility Team*

Michael Maclean, from the Ubuntu UK LoCo team talks about getting involved with the Ubuntu Accessibility Team. Michael notes that he has recently become involved, at the suggestion of Penelope Stowe who is an instrumental part at resurrecting the Ubuntu Accessibility Team.  He notes that Penelope arranged an Accessibility session at UDS-M that "seems to have gone quite well" Micheal points out that, "The main focus for the team right now is getting organised, and to this end we're aiming to create a set of personas, which are representations of hypothetical users with various accessibility requirements which developers and testers can keep in mind when working on the next Ubuntu release. These personas are going to be developed by a survey which will be dispatched to a host of groups who may have accessibility requirements to get an idea of what the main factors that affect their experience with Ubuntu are, so we can get an idea of the main areas to improve. Hopefully then the work which will take place as a result of these can be sent upstream to the original projects."

To read this post in full and find out more about the Ubuntu Accessibility Team go to:

http://mgdm.net/weblog/ubuntu-accessibility-team

*Add More Apps to the Ubuntu Messaging Menu*

A top 5 run-down of some new apps that can be added to the Ubuntu Messaging Menu.

 1. a Gmail-notifier.

 2. Liferea can alert you about RSS feeds.

 3. Zimdicator is a simple messaging menu indicator for use with the open source Zimbra Collaboration Suite.

 4. You can add Thunderbird to the messaging menu with a quick-and-easy dirty hack.

 5. CloudSN is a multi-service notification applet for Google Reader, Hotmail & More.

The full article as well as installation instructions and screenshots are available at:

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/a...ging-menu.html

*Toolbar Editor Now in Nautilus-Elementary PPA*

Nautilus-Elementary have added a toolbar editor in an update to their simplified-spin of the titular file browser. A few weeks ago the folks at OMG!Ubuntu linked to a 10 year old bug reporting that was still open that called forNautilus developers to add toolbar customization.  Looks as though toolbar customization as been added and is available now.

To view the screen shots and get instructions on how you can install the PPA go to:

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/t...-nautilus.html

*New Doctor Who game works via Wine*

As part of this years Doctor Who series the BBC are launching a set of 4 free fully interactive downloadable adventure games (referred to as 'episodes') for UK viewers (and those who like proxies). The first 'episode', City of the Daleks, was made available a few hours ago on the BBC site - but can Linux users play it? Thankfully everyones favourite "not-a-windows-emulator" 'Wine' comes to the rescue.

To find out more about how you can play the new Doctor Who game using Wine go to:

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/c...ine-linux.html

*In Other News*

*Towards Linaro 10.11*

Jamie Bennett, the Linaro Release Manager for Canonical, looks toward Linaro 10.11 in this article.

Linaro is an initiative undertaken by ARM, Canonical and partners with the task of improving the state of the whole Linux on ARM ecosphere. It brings together the vast talents of the open source community and ARMs wealth of experience in the electronics industry to work on key and game-changing projects. It will work in the various upstreams where possible and provide engineering, technical and guidance support for a wide and diverse set of problem areas. Linaro will not just help other projects, there will also be a clear set of deliverables which will culminate Linaros efforts into regular 6 monthly engineering releases, starting this November.

To find out some history, Ubuntus Linux on ARM initiative, Release Objectives, and more go to:

http://www.linuxuk.org/2010/06/towards-linaro-10-11/

*Ubuntu Systems Management update*

We released a new version of Landscape our management service for Ubuntu last week. Theres a slew of new features including server templates, simple upgrades and enterprise authentication support.  Whether youre managing a few systems or as many as Google the new features make system administration simpler!

Landscapes objective is to make managing and monitoring hundreds of Ubuntu systems as easy as looking after one. Whether youre managing some Ubuntu desktops, or looking after a Web server farm Landscape lowers the complexity of administering those systems: no-one wants to apply patches to hundreds of machines manually! For IT managers this means that Landscape makes system administrators more effective and efficient. Landscape also ensures that deployed Ubuntu systems are secure with maintenance patches and upgrades.

Landscape is provided as a software service so every six months Canonical releases a new version that is available to all subscribers. Theres also an on-site version available to customers that have security policies or regulations that prevent them using a SaaS management platform.

To find out more about Landscape go to:

http://slgeorge.wordpress.com/2010/0...gement-update/

To read the recent press release coverages go to:

http://slgeorge.wordpress.com/2010/0...ress-coverage/

*SouthEast Linux Fest Announces Full Speaker List*

The organizers of the Southeast Linux Fest released their full speaker list. The list includes many FOSS community members, but let's take a look at who from the Ubuntu Community will be speaking at SELF month.

Jono Bacon (keynote)

Daniel Chen

Pete Graner

Amber Graner

David Mandala

Mackenzie Morgan

There will also be an UbuCon on June 11, and June 13, 2010. In addition to Jono Bacon, Pete Graner, and David Mandala, Jeremy Foshee and Rick Spencer will also be taking part in the UbuCon.

To find out more about the Southeast Linux Fest go to:

http://linuxpr.com/releases/12125.html

*VMware User Conference  Phoenix*

Matthew Helmke notes that he will be speaking at the VMware User conference in Phoenix.  Matthew will be speaking at the at the invitation of the Phoenix Area VMware User Group on June 8th, 2010. The Phoenix Area VMware User Group will be giving away 300 copies of VMware Cookbook. If you are interested in spending a day with people who use VMware and/or you want to learn more about this virtualization platform, Matthew notes that this will be a great opportunity to do so.

To find out more information in the conference and others who are speaking as well go to:

http://matthewhelmke.net/2010/06/04/...rence-phoenix/

*TurnKey Hub: a new simplified cloud deployment service*

TurnKey Linux just launched a private beta of the TurnKey Hub, a service that makes it easy to launch and manage the open source project's Ubuntu-based virtual appliances in the Amazon EC2 cloud.

To learn more, try the demo and sign up for an invite:

https://hub.turnkeylinux.org/

According to the developers, support for additional cloud platforms, as well as automatic backup and migration functionality is in the works:

"Imagine being able to develop your site on a locally running appliance (e.g., running in VirtualBox or VMWare). Then, when you're ready you can automatically migrate your appliance, with all your customizations to a cloud hosting provider of your choice."

*Featured Podcasts*

*At Home With Jono Bacon: Weekly Videocast Summary*

At Home with Jono Bacon videocast from June 2nd, 2010 covered the following areas:

HOWTO: Upgrading To MaverickHOWTO: Filing BugsCommunity Team Plans for MaverickQ+A
To see the recorded video cast of this session please go to:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon

More about these At Home with Jono Bacon UStream casts go to:

http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/06/01/...th-jono-bacon/

*Monthly Team Reports: May 2010*

*Ubuntu Governance*

==== Ubuntu Developer Membership Board ====

===== Developer Membership Board Meeting, 2010-05-11 =====

Chair:     Richard Johnson

Present:   Cody Sommerville, Soren Hansen, Richard Johnson, Michael Bienia, Colin Watson, Emmet Hikory

Apologies: Stéphane Graber

===== Action Review =====

Completed:

persia to update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers/TeamDelegation to reflect DMB's responsibilities in process.

cjwatson to schedule session at UDS for DMB meeting

persia to follow up with TheMuso re: abogani's application.

strgraber, soren: Vote on Rogrigo's application for PPU permissions for libubuntuone, rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store, ubuntuone-client, and tomboy

Carried Over to next meeting:

cjwatson to create ubuntu-kernel-uploaders team owned by the DMB that will provide upload permissions to Ubuntu kernel packages.

===== Administrative Matters =====

Consider changing order of application process

Cody to send email to the list to review

====== Sylvestre Ledru PPU Application ======

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SylvestreLedru/MyApplication

Sylvestre is a Debian Developer working on the Debian Science project and wanted to maintain his packages in Ubuntu as well. He was approved unanimously to be able to upload directly. Welcome!

====== Luke Faraone MOTU Application ======

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukeFaraone/MOTUApp

Luke is a Debian Maintainer and has enjoyed handling sponsorship as well as syncing RC bugs from Debian. One abstained from voting, while 4 others voted in favor. Welcome!

====== Christian Mangold MOTU Application ======

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChristianMan...perApplication

Christian is a Kubuntu Ninja who has touched many KDE apps in Universe, which haven't been addressed at this time with the reorg process, so he was poked in prodded on IRC to become a MOTU. He was approved unanimously to become a MOTU. Welcome!

====== Scott Moser PPU Application ======

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScottMoser/D...ApplicationPPU

Scott is a member of the Ubuntu Server team and when his head is not in the cloud he is fixing and packaging server apps as well as producing EC2/UEC images. He was approved unanimously to be able to upload directly. Welcome!

====== Rodney Dawes PPU Application ======

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RodneyDawes/...perApplication

Rodney is a member of the Online Services team at Canonical working on Ubuntu One. He was approved unanimously to be able to upload directly. Welcome!

====== Chad Miller PPU Application ======

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChadMiller/DeveloperApplication

Chad has been bothering Ken with regards to desktopcouch. Unfortunately Chad didn't have anyone leave a comment or testimony on his application, and because of that 2 voted in favor, 1 not in favor, and 2 abstained, therefor denying his application at this time. It was recommended for him to get those testimonies and come back as soon as possible.

====== Jamie Bennett Contributing Developer Application ======

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JamieBennett...torApplication

Jamie works on the Ubuntu Mobile Team for Canonical and has started the process of becoming a full-fledged developer in the community by taking the first step. He was approved with 4 votes in favor and 1 vote abstaining. Welcome!

===== Select a Chair for the next meeting =====

Emmet Hikory will chair the 25th May meeting

==== IRC Council ====

Ubuntu IRC Council meeting, May 8th 2010

No items on agenda, no formal meeting

Discussed meeting frequency, decided to move discussion to IRC Team mailing list

Action: topyli to send mail

Ubuntu IRC Council Meeting 2010-05-30

Attendance: nhandler, jussi, tsimpson, topyli, czajkowski, itnet7

Discussed with members of the LoCo Council requring the Logging bot in all LoCo IRC channels.

The LoCo Council brought up this topic as a possible way to resolve problems with the Code of Conduct not being followed in LoCo channels.

czajkowski and itnet7 agreed to send out an initial email to the loco-contacts mailing list to get some feedback from the LoCos.

tsimpson suggested creating a Launchpad poll once some initial discussion has taken place on the mailing list in order to get a better feel for how many people are for/against this change.

nhandler and itnet7 will work on preparing a pros/cons wiki page to help the councils reach a decision at a later meeting.

This issue will be discussed again once feedback from the LoCos is received.

Reviewed the Guadalinex issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/guadalinex/+bug/513915

The Guadalinex Edu task is Fix Released, but the Guadalinex task is still open.

tsimpson volunteered to comment on the bug to get a status update about what needs to be done for the Guadalinex task.

Discussed the idea of an #ubuntu-lts channel

topyli agreed to send an email about the -lts channel to the mailing list to summarize the IRC Council's views on the issue.

The IRC Council will discuss this issue again at a future meeting after more discussion has taken place on the mailing list.

Logs for this meeting are available at: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/05/30...ng.html#t19:00

==== LoCo Council ====

Ubuntu-UY was up for first. Their website has been re-branded with the the new Ubuntu branding, and they have been very active. Their Approval Application was dynamite and easily reflected their recent events as well as their hopes for the near future. Congratulations to the Uruguay Team! We really appreciate your hard work and look forward to what your team will achieve for Ubuntu.

Ubuntu-MX has done some extremely great things for the community. Their Podcast is doing really well, and they are beginning to recover from some huge hurdles (quarantined areas to help contain N1H1 for example). The LoCo Council felt unanimously that Ubuntu-MX should take a little time to get themselves back on track, asking them re-apply in September. LoCo Council members volunteered to help guide them through the re-approval process, and answer any questions they have while preparing.

==== Technical Board ====

Meeting of the TB, 2010-06-01

Chair: Keybuk

Present: kees, mdz, pitti, sabdfl

Review of Actions

Keybuk had sent draft mail to TB about sparc and ia64 ports, no objections were received, so the board carried and keybuk will send the mail

Chromium standing FFe

The board discussed a standing Feature Freeze Exception for Chromium, however since the package has not yet had any SRUs, it was decided that this should be deferred until a reasonable (Kees suggested 3) number had been completed.  Martin Pitt will re-raise this once he feels it has proven it's worth an exception.

Community Bugs

The board resolved that the issue of ubuntu-drivers many roles should be a medium-priority bug, and should be fed back to the Launchpad team as part of the usual process

Chair for next meeting: cjwatson

Meeting of the TB, 2010-05-18

Chair: sabdfl

Present: cjwatson, kees, keybuk, mdz, pitti, sabdfl

Review of Actions

On Reinhard's patent question: pitti got a reply from Amanda [Canonical legal] and replied to Reinhard and tb@

cjwatson has sync'd MoM

pitti has switched Soyuz' sync-source.py

10.10.10

The Board continued their discussion on the proposed release date for Maverick Meerkat. Concern was expressed about releasing on a Sunday: it was agreed that the release would need to be prepared by the previous Friday. Various stakeholders (webmaster, marketing) will be ready for the release on the Sunday, but the bulk of the work should wrap during the previous work week and only a skeleton team need be in place over the weekend, barring a release crisis.

The updated release schedule, with 10.10.10 has been published, and should now be considered canonical :-)

Releases to 12.04

The Board discussed Robbie's data on the factors affecting actual development time during releases. It's now clear that April releases get reduced developer time, due to the number of Western holidays during the cycle. As a result, we would like to release the October release a little earlier than we have in the past.

The Board voted and approved a proposal to ask Jorge Castro to engage with the GNOME release team, to see if they have similar dynamics in their cycle, and are amenable to aligning in this way. In addition, we asked Jorge to explore the possibility of publishing a schedule of release dates for 10.10 till 12.04, now. That would allow us to fix the dates of conferences, sprints and other events further in advance.

The Board also discussed avoiding the final week of the month for releases, but the idea did not carry and no consensus emerged.

Sparc and IA64 Status

Keybuk pointed the Board at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchitectureStatus which lists architectures and gives an indication of their degree of support in Ubuntu.

The Board approved that Keybuk publicise that page, together with the statement that SPARC and IA64 are declining in levels of usage and maintenance to the point where they are candidates for decommissioning. In the case of SPARC, the issues are severe, with kernel and toolchain causing problems to the point of SPARC being unusable. In the case of IA64, there was some discussion of benefits to the team of having IA64 builds, and a recognition of the fact that kernel and toolchain are in better shape. Nevertheless, the decision was taken that unless a substantial community effort rallies around IA64, it should also be decommissioned, and Keybuk will frame the mail that way.

Derivative hosting requests

   *Persia asked if the TB needed to be involved in questions about new derivatives, and the decision was that yes, if the request involved hosting or modifications to key infrastructure and build services, then requests should be addressed by the TB.

The chair for the next TB will be Keybuk.

Technical Board meeting, 2010-05-04

Attendees: Martin Pitt (chair), Kees Cook, Matt Zimmerman, Colin Watson, Mark Shuttleworth

Guests: Jonathan Riddell, Scott Kitterman, Emmet Hikory

Action review

Riddell and ScottK to sort next steps of KDE Updates process

Outstanding, but there was progress this week

cjwatson to write up 2010-03-09 meeting minutes

Outstanding

cjwatson to drive libfaac issue to conclusion

Outstanding

Scan the mailing list archive for anything we missed

That was done, added to agenda below

Request for Kubuntu Unseeded Packages Team

Would be best to create an explicit list of packages as a seed, based on the "reverse dependency" criterion

Once this list is done, DMB can implement

Scope of Canonical's acquired ffmpeg patent licenses for derivatives

This is believed to be strictly an OEM business, and not apply to Ubuntu in general

[ACTION] Martin to confirm with Canonical's legal department and follow up

Default sync source for Maverick

During lucid we synced from Debian testing by default; recently a survey (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...il/030594.html) was done (summary (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...il/030655.html))

The TB unanimously voted for switching back to unstable for Maverick

[ACTION] cjwatson to switch MoM (_done_))

[ACTION] pitti to get Soyuz' sync-source.py switched

Chair for next meeting: Mark Shuttleworth

*Ubuntu Development Teams*

==== Reviewers Team ====

After extensive groundwork, Operation Cleansweep launched (http://justanothertriager.wordpress....weep-launched/).

Horizontal and vertical meters for OperationCleansweep created by Daniel Holbach.

Total number of bugs with patch at launch 1952.

dholbach and Stefanlsd working on adding more extensive documentation to wiki.

==== Xubuntu Team ====

Xubuntu team report for May, 2010

===== Bug Triage =====

Many bugs have been triaged and fixed this month.

===== Packaging, Development, & Testing =====

We tested and released Xubuntu 10.04, also know as  Lucid Lynx.

We participated in UDS Maverick Meerkat.

In cooperation with Debian packaged and synced Xfce 4.6.2 for Maverick.

===== Website & Marketing =====

Xubuntu needs a new Marketing Lead. Contact us per http://xubuntu.org/devel if interested

===== Documentation =====

Xubuntu needs a new Documentation Lead. Contact us per http://xubuntu.org/devel if interested

*Ubuntu LoCo Teams*

==== Asturian Team ====

May 1: Install Party (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/34) Ubuntu 10.04 in Ribadesella.

==== Catalan Team ====

May 1st: LoCo irc meeting. Preparations for Lucid release party.

May 3rd: New LoCo T-shrits (http://www.flickr.com/photos/rcarreras/4571747446/).

May 15th: Released press note for Lucid Lynx release party in València.

May 16th: LoCo irc meeting. Lucid Lynx release party conferences.

May 17th: Ubuntu.cat badges for install party.

May 22nd: Lucid Lynx release party (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/LucidLynx) at Octubre building in the center of València with conferences, workshops and install party.

May 23rd: Ubuntu Unconference at Octubre building in the center of València.

May 27th: 10 four-years-old PCs made Lucid at IES Torre Vicens Secondary School (http://iestorrevicens.xtec.cat/) in Lleida.

==== Czech Team ====

14th Live meeting in Pardubice

15th Live meeting in Prague

Photos - http://picasaweb.google.com/ubuntucz...niSetkaniPraha

New czech marketing team formed

==== French Team ====

Global actions in May

6000 french Ubuntu 10.04LTS LiveCD, 500 new Framakey Ubuntu-fr remix 10.04 (http://www.framakey.org/) and new Lucid Lynx mugs for our future events

2 irl meetings for the organisation of the party in Paris and lot of preparation (leaflets, meetings in the venue, ...)

re-edition of our shirts

taking the lead of our web store http://enventelibre.org/

May 3rd : french web design team weekly irc meeting

May 8th : Premier Samedi du Libre (http://www.premier-samedi.org/) in Paris with 20 install done

May 10th : french web design team weekly irc meeting

May 15th : Lucid Party (http://www.giroll.org/post/2010/05/0...hez-les-Giroll) in Bordeaux

15 volunteers for 80 visitors, all the event covered by the girol webradio (http://www.giroll.org/post/2010/05/1...oll-Lucyd-Lynx)

May 17th : french web design team weekly irc meeting

May 22nd : LibrexpOS 2010 (http://www.ubuntu-dijon.org/index.php/projets/librexpos) in Dijon

May 24th : Ubuntu Lunch in Paris

May 24th : french web design team weekly irc meeting

May 29th : Ubuntu Party (http://www.chtinux.org/ubuntu_party_lucid_epitech) in Lille

May 29th, 30th: Ubuntu-Party (http://www.ubuntu-party.org) in Paris is

140 volunteers for around 3000 visitors in two days.

18 hours of class about beginning, personalizing, command line in ubuntu, ubuntu server, the french documentation, gpg signing, floss advocacy.

14 hours of conferences about ubuntu, the other distributions, the free softwares, ubuntu in the education department

a game corridor, a webradio, floss associations

a continuous présentation of ubuntu studio by LProd (http://www.lprod.org)

200 lunch served for the volunteers in two days

photos link 1 (http://www.flickr.com/photos/4395794...7624040736267/), link 2 (http://www.flickr.com/photos/zinedin...7624163537488/), link 3 (http://photos.april.org/UbuntuPartyParis201005) and video (http://www.firasofting.net/ubuntu-party.html)

May 31th : french web design team weekly irc meeting

==== Ubuntu Ireland ====

We had our Lucid Lynx Release Party on the 2nd of May. We first had a  Geeknic  (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ http://geeknic.org ) in  Farmleigh Park (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ http://www.farmleigh.ie/Events/Title,12875,en.html ) and then went on to the  Bull and Castle (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ http://www.bullandcastle.ie/bullcastle/home.html ) for drinks. Some  photos  (http://www.flickr.com/photos/rorymcc...7623978289630/ ).

Regular Monthly IRC Meeting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IR...ngs/2010-05-19) was held at 8pm Irish time on Wednesday 19th May 2010.

The date has been set for our next  OSSBarcamp (http://www.ossbarcamp.com/) 25-26th September 2010 planing is under way.

A member of our loco  czajkowski (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/czajkowski ) headed off to UDS-M.

Well done to Orla O'Donohue, who won the 1st Annual Ubuntu Women World Play Day Competition (http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events/...s/WorldPlayDay ) with her   photo (http://elkbuntu.net/ubuntuwomen/pics...a_odonohue.JPG ).

We had a lively  Ubuntu Hour (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour) on the 26th of May at 6pm  at the  Trinity Capital Hotel bar (http://www.trinitycapitalhotel.com/ ). We handed out Ubuntu cd's and talked about the loco directory.

==== Ubuntu Israel ====

the design of the site will be done according to the design of the official site when it will be stable.

form for asking questions: will be done soon and will be sent to akiva for putting it on the forum.

the forum is now under the CC-BY-SA.

the server and the domain issue will be talked at the next meeting (at 3/6).

CoC and management: is ok now.

the old wiki has been moved to the servers of canonical.

the new managers that are going to replace Dolev and Beni are Moshe (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Moshenahmias#preview) and Dor (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ddorda?actio...edirect=Ddorda).

contact man to Hamakor is Dor (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ddorda?actio...edirect=Ddorda).

we will talk again about the server in the next meeting at 3/6.

new managers are Moshe (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Moshenahmias#preview) and Dor (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ddorda?actio...edirect=Ddorda). link to the outcome of the elections (http://doodle.com/4ivn5ecwumqf8zrw?a...articipantKey=).

giving disks and papers on ubuntu and open source software on events such as student day will be reviewed by a team that will check for the best way to do it.

selecting new logo for the community: will be done on the forum in the next weeks.

allowing the writer of a post to delete it: rejected.

==== Ubuntu Colombia ====

Members of Ubuntu Colombia were in the meeting of Locos Hispanos on IRC chatting about collaboration between LoCo Teams. Summary (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocosHispano...inuta/20100512)

Ubuntu Colombia was participating on the first Drupal Colombia Meeting! Link (http://groups.drupal.org/node/64288) Photos (http://picasaweb.google.com/ingenier...rupalcoEnLaFCB)

Ubuntu Colombia is making a contest to update the Logo of Ubuntu Colombia using the new font and new concepts of Ubuntu brand, everybody can participate!!! Link (http://ubuntu-co.com/node/571)

Ubuntu Colombia updated his homepage using the new Drupal theme!! Sweeeet. Website (http://ubuntu-co.com/)

Ubuntu Colombia is preparing his participation on Campus Party Colombia 2010. Link (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ay/021960.html)

Ubuntu Colombia support the Ubuntu Venezuela Community by the discrimination of Ubuntu and their community on the 6º Congreso Nacional de Software Libre in Venezuela. Link (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ay/022080.html)

Hollman Enciso and Sergio Meneses from Ubuntu Colombia were participating in the IV Jornada Software Libre of the Universidad del Valle - Tulua. Conferences and Installfest were the Ubuntu Colombia activities! Link (http://semanaexpresion.univalle.edu....software-libre) Photos (http://picasaweb.google.com/hollman....valleSedeTulua) ODP Presentation (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTea...omunidades.odp)

Diego Forigua from Ubuntu Colombia was on the migration journey and held a conference in the Universidad Libre. Link (http://ubuntu-co.com/node/598) Photos (http://picasaweb.google.es/ingeniero...ulEnLaUnilibre)

Ubuntu Colombia was part of the crew in the Ubuntu Open Week ES, great talks! Link (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES)

==== Romanian Team ====

Update the local website, translate the Ubuntu release noted and upgrade procedures for Lucid

Ubuntu 10.04 Release party in Sibiu - http://www.ubuntu.ro/stiri/lucid-party-sibiu

Ubuntu 10.04 Release party in Bârlad - http://www.ubuntu.ro/node/188

Ubuntu 10.04 Release party in Târgu Mureș - http://www.ubuntu.ro/node/184

Ubuntu 10.04 Release party în Cluj-Napoca - http://www.ubuntu.ro/node/183

Ubuntu 10.04 Release party în Bucharest - http://www.ubuntu.ro/node/182

==== South African Ubuntu team ====

Last months team report was delayed to include all our release parties.

Stellenbosch Release Party pics on blogs Jonathan (http://jonathancarter.co.za/2010/05/...release-party/ ) drubin (http://blog.smartcube.co.za/2010/05/...y-awesomeness/ )  maia (http://my-ubuntu-day.blogspot.com/20...untu-hour.html )

We had 3 other release parties around South Africa: Pretoria, Free State and Gauteng

Launch of revamped http://ubuntu-za.org  website

Deprecated http://planet.ubuntu-za.org in favor of http://ubuntu-za.org/planet

Handed out Ubuntu cd's at the SULUG (Stellenbosch University Linux User Group)'s beer evening

Morgan Collette OggCamp10 (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ay/006079.html stepped down) as Loco Contact - David Rubin will continue to take on loco-contact responsibility.

==== Ubuntu Tunisian LoCo Team ====

Organisation of the Free Software Day at the "Institut Superieur des Etudes Technologiques de Kasserine" of Kasserine.

Organization : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/EventISETK10.05

Photo album : http://ubuntu.nizarus.org/v/isetk1005/

Participation to "Open Source, new technologies leader" Day organized by JCI Kalaa Kébira & JCI El Mourouj at Tunis.

Organization : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/EventJCI10.05

==== Ubuntu United Kingdom LoCo Team ====

===== Group Contribution =====

(http://oggcamp.org/) Held in Liverpool.

Ubuntu Developer Summit attended by AlanPope, AlanBell, DaveWalker, GordAllott

===== Individual Contribution =====

AlanBell presented on Free Software at the Redbridge School IT technicians forum and gave out 30 Lucid CDs

MattDaubney presented on Improving Community Support at Oggcamp

AlanPope presented his Ubuntu Geekbox and talked about Mumbuntu at Oggcamp

==== United States Teams ====

==== US Teams Project ====

Launched series of interviews and articles with approved state teams

LoCos, Leaders, and Lessons Learned: Florida Team (http://ubuntu-us.org/?q=node/14368)

===== Ubuntu California =====

IRC meetings on May 2nd (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/10May02) and May 16th (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/10May16) to discuss Lucid release events and brainstorm future event ideas.

Release parties (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...s/LucidRelease) in several cities around the state

Hosted a Lucid Lynx Installfest at Noisebridge (https://www.noisebridge.net/wiki/Lucid_Lynx_Installfest)

Photos: by Christian Einfeldt (http://picasaweb.google.com/christia...stallfest53010), by Elizabeth Krumbach (http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/...7624183677592/)

Summary blog post: Ubuntu California Installfest at Noisebridge (http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=3018) by Elizabeth Krumbach

===== Ubuntu Chicago LoCo Team =====

Chicago Team Monthly IRC Meeting 2010-05-03

Began to discuss organizing a Geeknic or bike ride

===== Iowa Team =====

May Meeting

May 27, 2010 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/IowaTeam/20100527)

===== Ubuntu North Carolina LoCo Team =====

Held one LoCo team IRC meeting

May 20th (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorthCarolin...ing/2010-05-20 ) Meeting

NC Team held a release party in Asheville on May 1st, 2010

Members of the NC LoCo team participated in UDS-M

Members of the NC LoCo team attended and staffed a booth at the  American Dairy Goat Association Festival (http://akgraner.com/?p=471 ) in Spindale, NC.

==== Ubuntu Venezuela Team ====

Ubuntu-ve Held it's monthly meeting on wednesday May 19th, Minutes from the meeting can be found |here (Spanish): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VenezuelaTea...iones/20100519

Ubuntu-ve started preparation for its 4th Aniversary. It will be held in Maracay Announcement can be found here: http://ubuntu-ve.org/node/3089

Ubuntu-ve will participate in XpoLinux in Barquisimeto, Lara State. more info on the details of the event here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ay/006591.html

*Additional Ubuntu Teams*

==== Ubuntu Beginners Team ====

Bodsda raised opinion that the Beginners FAQ page requires attention and an update.

Two ways of how to progress the matter have been hinted by members.

Re-designing the wiki page, updating all links.

Removing the page in favour of linking elsewhere in the Wiki. ie: Ubuntu SignPost (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Si...Questions#help).

ZachK_ offered to take the task of actioning this.

Discussed replacing Votebot with ubottu.

All members present were largely in favour of Votebot's deprecation.

Council are to vote on Votebot's removal from the main channels.

BT Council proposed a new draft for the membership requirements (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Paultag/UBTCriteria) process to the rest of the team.

Discussions to continue on the Mailing List and Wiki.

ZachK_ announced that the Summer of Documentation is just around the corner, and requested for any members to help out.

cjohnston discussed an opportunity for the BT to help out in redesigning the Ubuntu Community page on the Ubuntu site. http://www.ubuntu.com/community

Any member interested in helping, are to email, or PM cjohnston.

==== Ubuntu Women ====

Ubuntu Open Week: Ubuntu Women presentation (logs (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/...id/UbuntuWomen))

IRC Meeting - May 13, 2010 - 1200 UTC (http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/2010513)

UDS Session for team (blueprint (https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubu...roject-m-goals)) - May 14

IRC Meeting - May 27, 2010 - 2200 UTC (http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20100527)

Full Circle Magazine, Issue #37 (http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-37/) with interview of Penelope Stowe

Announced winners (http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events/...ay/Winners2010) of World Play Day Competition (http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events/...s/WorldPlayDay)

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

*Monday, June 7, 2010*

==== Developer Mentoring Reception ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentori...eption/Meeting

==== Security Team Catch-up ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: nothing formal, just a weekly catch-up. Weekly Ubuntu Security Team catch-up meeting. Anyone is welcome to join if they want to watch, contribute, etc.

*Tuesday, June 8, 2010*

==== Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting ====

Start: 13:00 UTCEnd: 14:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting

==== Developer Membership Board ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 15:00 UTCLocation: Not listed as of publicationAgenda: None given at time of publication

==== Ubuntu Bugsquad Monthly Meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-bugs on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting

==== Desktop Team Meeting ====

Start: 16:30 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-desktop on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting

==== Kernel Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: Not listed as of publication

==== Ubuntu Beginners Team Meeting ====

Start: 23:00 UTCEnd: 00:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Meetings

*Wednesday, June 9, 2010*

==== Weekly Ubuntu Foundation Team Meeting ====

Start: 16:00 UTCEnd: 17:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda:   Found under https:/wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Meetings/2010/0609

==== QA Team Meeting  ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/

==== Jono Bacon @ Home Videocast : Various Topics and Q+A ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-baconAgenda: This is a weekly videocast by the Ubuntu Community Manager, Jono Bacon in which he discusses a range of topics and also provides a regular weekly Q+A.

==== Edubuntu Meeting  ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Meetings/Agenda

*Thursday, June 10, 2010*

==== Ubuntu Women Project Meeting ====

Start: 12:00 UTCEnd: 13:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-women-project on irc.freenode.netAgenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings

==== Ayatana UX Team Meeting ====

Start: 12:00 UTCEnd: 12:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: * Introductions * Review team charter * Organize first UX activity * Brainstorm future UX activities

==== Ubuntu Java Meeting ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 15:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: none listed as of publication

*Friday, June 11, 2010*

==== Maverick Weekly Release Meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: none listed as of publication

*Saturday, June 12, 2010*

==== DC LoCo Team BugJam ====

Start: 20:00 UTCEnd: 22:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-us-dc on irc.freenode.netAgenda: none listed as of publication

==== DC LoCo IRC meeting ====

Start: 22:00 UTCEnd: 23:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-us-dc on irc.freenode.netAgenda: none listed as of publication

*Sunday, June 13, 2010*

==== Ubuntu Forums Unanswered Posts Team Meeting ====

Start: 21:00 UTCEnd: 22:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntuforums-unanswered on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnansweredPostsTeam/Meetings

*Updates and Security for 6.06, 8.04, 9.04, 9.10, and 10.04*

*Security Updates*

USN-946-1: Net-SNMP vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-946-1USN-947-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-947-1USN-948-1: GnuTLS vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-948-1USN-947-2: Linux kernel regression - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-947-2

*Ubuntu 6.06 Updates*

linux-source-2.6.15 2.6.15-55.84 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...ne/012847.htmlgnutls12 1.2.9-2ubuntu1.8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...ne/012848.html

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

mediawiki 1:1.11.2-2ubuntu0.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ne/012472.htmllinux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 2.6.24-28.46 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ne/012473.htmllinux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 2.6.24.18-28.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ne/012474.htmllinux-backports-modules-2.6.24 2.6.24-28.37 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ne/012475.htmllinux 2.6.24-28.70 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ne/012476.htmllinux-meta 2.6.24.28.30 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ne/012477.html

*Ubuntu 9.04 Updates*

mediawiki 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu2.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ne/010074.htmllinux-restricted-modules 2.6.28-19.24 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ne/010075.htmllinux-backports-modules-2.6.28 2.6.28-19.21 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ne/010076.htmllinux 2.6.28-19.61 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ne/010077.htmllinux-meta 2.6.28.19.24 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ne/010078.html

*Ubuntu 9.10 Updates*

tzdata 2010j-0ubuntu0.9.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ne/012381.htmlmediawiki 1:1.15.0-1.1ubuntu0.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ne/012382.htmllinux-meta-mvl-dove 2.6.31.214.13 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ne/012383.htmllinux-meta-ec2 2.6.31.307.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ne/012384.htmllinux-backports-modules-2.6.31 2.6.31-22.24 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ne/012385.htmllinux-mvl-dove 2.6.31-214.28 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ne/012386.htmllinux-ec2 2.6.31-307.15 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ne/012387.htmllinux 2.6.31-22.60 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ne/012388.htmllinux-ports-meta 2.6.31.22.18 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ne/012389.htmllinux-meta 2.6.31.22.35 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ne/012390.htmlcdrom-detect 1.31ubuntu3.9.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ne/012391.html

*Ubuntu 10.04 Updates*

docky 2.0.4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ay/011328.htmlthemonospot 0.7.3.1-4ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ay/011329.htmlindicator-application 0.0.19-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011330.htmlupdate-manager 1:0.134.9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011331.htmltomcat6 6.0.24-2ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011332.htmlgnome-panel 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011333.htmlxsane 0.996-2ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011334.htmldrbd8 2:8.3.7-1ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011335.htmlsoftware-center 2.0.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011336.htmlcheck 0.9.8-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011337.htmlepiphany-browser 2.30.2-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011338.htmlabcde 2.4.0-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011339.htmlaqualung 0.9~beta11-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011340.htmlgxine 0.5.904-2ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011341.htmllxinput 0.1.1-2ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011342.htmlcairo-dock-plug-ins 2.1.3-10-lucid-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011343.htmlpcmanfm 0.5.2+svn20091029-1ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011344.htmllibapache2-mod-fcgid 1:2.3.4-2ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011345.htmlrhythmbox 0.12.8-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011346.htmlpapyon 0.4.8-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011347.htmlubuntuone-client 1.2.1-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011348.htmlmediawiki 1:1.15.1-1ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011349.htmlnet-snmp 5.4.2.1~dfsg0ubuntu1-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011350.htmllinux-meta-ti-omap 2.6.33.501.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011351.htmllinux-meta-mvl-dove 2.6.32.205.8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011352.htmllinux-meta-ec2 2.6.32.306.7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011353.htmllinux-ti-omap 2.6.33-501.7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011354.htmllinux-mvl-dove 2.6.32-205.18 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011355.htmllinux-ec2 2.6.32-306.11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011356.htmllinux 2.6.32-22.35 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011357.htmllinux-ports-meta 2.6.32.22.17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011358.htmlkubuntu-meta 1.174.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011359.htmllinux 2.6.32-22.36 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011360.htmlcdrom-detect 1.32ubuntu3.10.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011361.html

*UWN Translations*

Note to translators and our readers please follow the link below for the information you need.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Translations

*Subscribe*

Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Amber GranerChris JohnstonJ Scott GwinLiraz SiriNathan HandlerMike HolsteinAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License - http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------

